# MACS Auto Detailing



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Bought a few bits from here on the Black Friday sale, microfiber mitt split in the wash before using it and they just replaced it immediately, never used them before but thought it warrented posting just to share how good they are at resolving issues :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Obviously not what you want that it split before being used but glad they resolved it and hope this one is better. Second time lucky!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AdamC said:


> Obviously not what you want that it split before being used but glad they resolved it and hope this one is better. Second time lucky!


Totally agree, these things can happen, but it's how it's dealt with that really makes the difference...

Good to hear they dealt with the issue very quickly :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely.

Stuff breaks, stuff splits in the wash - it happens.

It's what happens next; that's the critical bit.

A fob off at this point and you'll *never* see me again. Conversely great service will see me coming back again and again and again and not being too picky about the odd pound extra here and there.

Andy.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Good that they fixed it 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

